# Echolot deuten und verstehen ...



## Markomanne (25. September 2013)

Hello Leute, #h

Letztes Wochenende war ich mit einem Freund und mit meinem 1. Echolot (Garmin 500c) das erste mal am Wasser. 2  Stunden lang spielten wir uns mit den Einstellungen des Echolotes. Am  Ende des Tripps habe ich mich mit allen möglichen Einstellmöglichkeiten  des Echolots beschäftigt und auch die meisten Verstanden. Auch ein  halbwegs gutes Bild ist mir gelungen, obwohl man sagen muss das ich noch  nicht weis was gut ist! 

Der Test am Wasser und viele verschiedene Aussagen im Net werfen viele  Fragen auf. Ich schreibe hier mal auf was ich bis jetzt so mitbekommen  habe. Wenn ich irgendwo falsch liege, bitte mich sofort korigieren!

- 77kHz sind für tiefe Gewässer
- 200khz sind für seichte Gewässer
- Das 500c kann 2 verschiedene Sendekegel verwenden, 60° & 120°,  sind diese an die 77kHz/200kHz gebunden oder kann es auch sein das bei  77kHz ein 120° Kegel ausgewählt ist?
- 60° - kleiner Kegel = für tiefe Gewässer
- 120° - großer Kegel = für flaches bis mitteltiefes Wasser
- bei trüben Wasser = Empfindlichkeit runter stellen
- klares Wasser = Empfindlichkeit hoch stellen
- weicher Boden = dunkle Färbung (blau-rot) |kopfkrat
- harter Boden = helle Färbung (gelb) |kopfkrat
- starkes Signal = gelb/grün
- schwaches Signal = blau
- hoher Ping = bei schnell Fahrt
- niedriger Ping = bei langsamer Fahrt

Gerade bei dem Punkt weicher oder harter Boden habe ich im Netz schon  einige Unterschiedliche Aussagen gehört. Natürlich ist mir klar das man  die Farbgebung nicht global betrachen kann, da es ja Schwarz/Weiß Echos  und auch Echos gibt bei denen man verschiedene Farbpaletten einstellen  kann. Aber wie sieht es mit der standard Farbeinstellung aus? Welche  Farbe bedeutet was? |kopfkrat|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

Würde mich sehr freuen wenn mich jemand "aufklärt"!  :m

lg


----------



## Carp_fisher (25. September 2013)

*AW: Echolot deuten und verstehen ...*

Hi
wie schon WF gesagt wurde ,schreib oder ruf den Jocky an.
Hab ich auch so gemacht:m.
Gruss CF


----------



## Markomanne (25. September 2013)

*AW: Echolot deuten und verstehen ...*


Jocky is ja wirklich überall bekannt


aber es kann ja nicht sein das in der ganzen Szene sich genau nur einer auskennt. Wenn ja, würde der Jocky den ganzen Tag nur herumtelefonieren und den Leuten erklären wie man das Echolot einschaltet! Das glaube ich aber nicht, es gibt sicher genug wissende hier im Forum! :m:m:m

Letzte Option ist natürlich der Echo-Guru ... aber jetzt haben mal andere die Chance einen Kollegen zu hefen :m:m:m


----------



## Carp_fisher (25. September 2013)

*AW: Echolot deuten und verstehen ...*

Der Mann ist total nett und hilfsbereit schreib ihn an und deine Fragen haben sich erledigt und wahrscheinlich gibt er dir noch bessere Tips zu deinem Echo.


----------



## Markomanne (25. September 2013)

*AW: Echolot deuten und verstehen ...*

he CF, ich weiß das er nett ist, habe 2 mal mit ihm telefoniert, sicher 30min pro Gespräch! Habe auch mein Echolot und meine Geberstange von ihm!

Trotzdem glaube ich an euch  :m


----------



## volkerm (25. September 2013)

*AW: Echolot deuten und verstehen ...*

Das Echo wird oft überbewertet- per se bringt es keinen Fisch ans Band.
Das ist wie bei smartphones- die haben x- Möglichkeiten; nur- welche braucht man?
Grenze doch mal ein, für welche Fischart Du die Ergebnisse benötigst.

Gruss

Volker


----------



## Markomanne (26. September 2013)

*AW: Echolot deuten und verstehen ...*

He volkerma, 
Zum ersten mal kommt das Echolot auf der Theiss und ihren Kanälen und Seen zum Einsatz! dh. nahezu alle Arten von den möglichen Gewässern sind vorhanden. Die Seen und Gräben schätze ich mal so im Schnitt zwischen 1-3m und großteils Verkrautet, teileise sicher auch bis 6-7m. Am "Hauptstrom" selbst gibt es Stellen die angeblich an die 20m gehen. Untertags würde ich gerne den Hauptstrom, Hafeneinfahrten und die Seen mit Gummis auf Zander abklopfen (vertikal) bzw. werfen. Weiters will ich auch ein paar mal das Klopfen auf Waller im Hauptstrom versuchen. Am Abend und in die Nacht hinein würde ich gerne mein Glück in den Seen und Kanälen mit totem Köfi auf Zander probieren.

dh. mich interessiert die tiefe der jeweiligen Stellen und natürlich auch der Untergrund. Ich glaube nicht das es sehr viel Sinn hat meine Köder in schlammigen Bereichen auf Zander zu präsentieren. Deswegen würde ich gerne im Vorhinein wissen wie sich ein harter bzw. weicher boden auf dem Echolot darstellt. Das wäre auf jeden Fall das wichtigste!

Wenn es mir noch zusätzlich gelingt Futterfischschwärme oder sogar einen steigenden Waller beim Klopfen auf das Echolotbild zu bannen wäre es echt toll, aber nicht wirklich wichtig!

lg aus Wien


----------

